# Michigan NW area is amazing



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

A Happy New Year to all of you!

I was lucky to do some fishing in Patagonia, Chile a few days ago (youtube.com/watch?v=P34IyXTONS8&feature=player_embedded). What I found is that fishing in Michigan NW areas is as good as or even better than that in Patagonia. Without spending $2-3,000, we can fish a number of NW rivers. Indeed, the world record brown trout was caught in Manistee river in 2009. I also got a 10-lb steelhead and many 5-10 lb coho salmons there in fall, 2009. I am proud of being here in Michigan and can't wait for Steelhead fishing this coming March.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

PET said:


> A Happy New Year to all of you!
> 
> I was lucky to do some fishing in Patagonia, Chile a few days ago (youtube.com/watch?v=P34IyXTONS8&feature=player_embedded). What I found is that fishing in Michigan NW areas is as good as or even better than that in Patagonia. Without spending $2-3,000, we can fish a number of NW rivers. Indeed, the world record brown trout was caught in Manistee river in 2009. I also got a 10-lb steelhead and many 5-10 lb coho salmons there in fall, 2009. I am proud of being here in Michigan and can't wait for Steelhead fishing this coming March.


Funny, I was just telling my wife the exact same thing, yesterday. But, I was quick to add, that when I retire, I'll still need to take a few exotic trips from time to time, just to monitor the situation. We TRULY do have a great fishery in this state.


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

[QUOTE
What I found is that fishing in Michigan NW areas is as good as or even better than that in Patagonia. \[/QUOTE]

Don't you mean God's country!?!?!?!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

PET said:


> I am proud of being here in Michigan and can't wait for Steelhead fishing this coming March.


why wait until March?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Think your "hooked" on those fish....... try em in Oct. Nov. Dec..Jan. Feb !.....


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree. Taking a few exotic trips would make me happy, too. Last year, I also went to the Madison River in Montana, and found that MI NW is an amazing area.




Bull Market said:


> Funny, I was just telling my wife the exact same thing, yesterday. But, I was quick to add, that when I retire, I'll still need to take a few exotic trips from time to time, just to monitor the situation. We TRULY do have a great fishery in this state.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I hope God continues to bless this NW area.



STEELNEYES said:


> [QUOTE
> What I found is that fishing in Michigan NW areas is as good as or even better than that in Patagonia. \


Don't you mean God's country!?!?!?![/QUOTE]


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

In 2009, I fished Platte and Betsie for the first time and found that they are so pretty to caddle with. The website says the largest run typically occurs there between March 25- April 25. That is a reason why I would wait until March. 





samsteel said:


> why wait until March?


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I was wondering if more southen streams (such as MI SW area, Ohio or Pen) could be better for fishing in Jan & Feb, because of latitude??




METTLEFISH said:


> Think your "hooked" on those fish....... try em in Oct. Nov. Dec..Jan. Feb !.....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Not latitude, but weather. The southern part of the State doesn't freeze as much as the northern part. More open water more of the time. Sometimes everything is frozen, everywhere. When everything else is frozen, fishing below power-generating dams is still usually possible. Croton dam on the Muskegon, Tippy dam on the Big Man, Allegan dam, etc.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks! Then, I may try the stretch below Croton this Feb. I love such a huge gravel streatch!




Fishndude said:


> Not latitude, but weather. The southern part of the State doesn't freeze as much as the northern part. More open water more of the time. Sometimes everything is frozen, everywhere. When everything else is frozen, fishing below power-generating dams is still usually possible. Croton dam on the Muskegon, Tippy dam on the Big Man, Allegan dam, etc.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Fishing in MI NW is as good as that in Patagonian areas, because:

(1) Catching a 20-incher every single day may not be possible in either Michigan or Patagonian rivers. Nevertheless, such a catch is very much possible in both areas in any day. 

(2) Rain and wind can severely affect fishing in both Michigan and Patagonian rivers. Unfishable conditions may sometimes occur wherever we go.

(3) Huge sea-run brown trouts are in Patagonian rivers, whereas huge lake-run ones are in Michigan rivers.




Bull Market said:


> Funny, I was just telling my wife the exact same thing, yesterday. But, I was quick to add, that when I retire, I'll still need to take a few exotic trips from time to time, just to monitor the situation. We TRULY do have a great fishery in this state.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I tend to disagree. While I enjoy the diverse fishing opportunities we have in MI, I will take a week in the Tierra Del Fuego over a season on the Manistee any day.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I agree with your opinion. I would have an extacy, if I can indeed spend a week for fishing in the Tierra Del Fuego Rivers. Nonetheless, I still can raise pros and cons.

Cons include:
(i) I was told that the southern patagonia can be affected by "El Nino", which may give hard rains everyday. Some rivers might become unfishable for a week or longer.

(ii) It takes 24 hours or more to get there, which will make ones very much exhausted.

(iii) One may become worried about his checked-in baggage (containing fishing tackles) losing somewhere between airports. It is likely that we have to take two or more different airline companies to get there. 

(iv) I was told that small planes (often available for further wilderness as an option) crash more frequently than larger planes.




Fish Eye said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I tend to disagree. While I enjoy the diverse fishing opportunities we have in MI, I will take a week in the Tierra Del Fuego over a season on the Manistee any day.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Did you catch anything while in Patagonia? Post some pics of your trip.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Wonder what PET does for a living? Chances are he's a fly fishing guide in NW Michigan.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

No, I am not a professional fishing guide.
Nonetheless, I love taking my friend to a river and let him/her catch trouts/salmons.

Fishing guide is a tough job. 
I don't think I can tolerate boat rowing for hours everyday....



KWB said:


> Wonder what PET does for a living? Chances are he's a fly fishing guide in NW Michigan.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I fished about 18 hours in Chile last month. This male brown is the largest one in Chile last month. 








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=14815

Youtube Video is here.





An atlantic salmon was also caught in Chile last month.








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=14813




Alpha Buck said:


> Did you catch anything while in Patagonia? Post some pics of your trip.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

These are the fish caught in Michigan NW rivers last fall; I fished about 18 hours in total last fall. 

This is a fall-run steelhead and the largest one during my entire 2009 fishing. 








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=14819

Coho








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=14816

another coho lil dark








http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2432&pictureid=14820


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Nice pics man, esspecially like the darker coho.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks! Somehow, I like a dark coho better than a dark king, somehow...



quest32a said:


> Nice pics man, esspecially like the darker coho.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Let's all try to remember how this thread got started. PET was rightfully complimenting ONE of the greatest fisheries in the world! And, he wished everyone a Happy New Year to boot!

It would seem that Michigan's winter shelf-ice, and lack of sunshine, has got some of us a bit on edge. 



PET said:


> A Happy New Year to all of you!
> 
> I was lucky to do some fishing in Patagonia, Chile a few days ago (youtube.com/watch?v=P34IyXTONS8&feature=player_embedded). What I found is that fishing in Michigan NW areas is as good as or even better than that in Patagonia. Without spending $2-3,000, we can fish a number of NW rivers. Indeed, the world record brown trout was caught in Manistee river in 2009. I also got a 10-lb steelhead and many 5-10 lb coho salmons there in fall, 2009. I am proud of being here in Michigan and can't wait for Steelhead fishing this coming March.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

PET, I'm glad you reminded me how good we have it, I sometimes forget.

To echo your experience somewhat, the first time I went trout fishing at a "destination", I went to the SW Montana/Yellowstone/Idaho area and caught a bunch of nice trout in various rivers...but, I caught a bigger stream brown in NW MI the night before I left and again within 20 minutes after I hit the stream (a different NW MI stream that time) after I returned than any of the trout I caught out there.

Nonetheless, as Bull Market said, I still like to take an occasional distant adventure once in a while to monitor the situation.

Happy New Year and tight lines in 2010.

Butch


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Bull Market said:


> Let's all try to remember how this thread got started. PET was rightfully complimenting ONE of the greatest fisheries in the world! And, he wished everyone a Happy New Year to boot!
> 
> It would seem that Michigan's winter shelf-ice, and lack of sunshine, has got some of us a bit on edge.


I certainly hope you aren't taking my harmless attempt at a joke as being on edge or "bashing" PET...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think the whole state of Michigan is great; lots of places to fish, lots of fish to catch. That is a gnarled ol' coho ya got there Pet, good fish.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

PET said:


> I fished about 18 hours in Chile last month. This male brown is the largest one in Chile last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sure is an awfully chrome Rainbow, makes you wonder if it isn't running that river from a nearby lake.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

PET said:


> Fishing in MI NW is as good as that in Patagonian areas, because:
> 
> (1) Catching a 20-incher every single day may not be possible in either Michigan or Patagonian rivers. Nevertheless, such a catch is very much possible in both areas in any day.
> 
> ...


(4) It does not cost $3,000 to go up North for the weekend and fish.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for your follow-up! 

I recognize that the daytime is getting longer day by day now. 
Spring is around the corner, according to my long-term perspective.




Bull Market said:


> Let's all try to remember how this thread got started. PET was rightfully complimenting ONE of the greatest fisheries in the world! And, he wished everyone a Happy New Year to boot!
> 
> It would seem that Michigan's winter shelf-ice, and lack of sunshine, has got some of us a bit on edge.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

Agree. I had a two-day guided fishing in Montana last January. I asked the guide what area he likes the best, and mentioned rivers in NW & UP MI the best for huge-brown trout fishing. 




Butch said:


> PET, I'm glad you reminded me how good we have it, I sometimes forget.
> 
> To echo your experience somewhat, the first time I went trout fishing at a "destination", I went to the SW Montana/Yellowstone/Idaho area and caught a bunch of nice trout in various rivers...but, I caught a bigger stream brown in NW MI the night before I left and again within 20 minutes after I hit the stream (a different NW MI stream that time) after I returned than any of the trout I caught out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I knew you were joking. So, I made a rather serious comment. (^^) 



KWB said:


> I certainly hope you aren't taking my harmless attempt at a joke as being on edge or "bashing" PET...


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I also like fishing in NE, SW, SE and UP rivers. I would try Atlantic salmons in St. Mary river next summer.




ausable_steelhead said:


> I think the whole state of Michigan is great; lots of places to fish, lots of fish to catch. That is a gnarled ol' coho ya got there Pet, good fish.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

jrv said:


> (4) It does not cost $3,000 to go up North for the weekend and fish.


(5) Fishing pressure is not super high in every NW Michigan river. I can always find spots to fish even in the weekend.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I also thought that that was a rainbow trout. But, The guide was sure that this is an atlantic, according to the mouth... I still cannot tell. 

The river originates from a huge lake and goes to the ocean shortly. The entire length is 30-50 miles or so?? 



KWB said:


> That sure is an awfully chrome Rainbow, makes you wonder if it isn't running that river from a nearby lake.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

PET said:


> I knew you were joking. So, I made a rather serious comment. (^^)


Good to hear, it was supposed to be humorous as it seems for the most part the only people who are ever promoting our fisheries as World class destinations are guides. Was pleasant to see someone who is just a regular fisherman not bashing the way they are managed or whatever for once and just being happy with the great fishery we have...


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

PET said:


> I also thought that that was a rainbow trout. But, The guide was sure that this is an atlantic, according to the mouth... I still cannot tell.
> 
> The river originates from a huge lake and goes to the ocean shortly. The entire length is 30-50 miles or so??


I certainly am not an expert on Chile's fisheries, but that doesn't look like any Atlantic Salmon I have ever seen. Looks like a Rainbow to me as well. Regardless, it's a great fish.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

March-May: 10lb Steelheads are available.
June-July: >20 inch trouts are available with hex dry flies.
August-November: Various salmons are available.
November-December: Coho and Steelhead are available.
Ontario and Ohio are close to Michigan and they are also productive.

Taken together, I have to say that Michigan is amazing. 




KWB said:


> Good to hear, it was supposed to be humorous as it seems for the most part the only people who are ever promoting our fisheries as World class destinations are guides. Was pleasant to see someone who is just a regular fisherman not bashing the way they are managed or whatever for once and just being happy with the great fishery we have...


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/full-no-ads_272056_7.pdf
This PDF describes the characters of salmons and trouts, but I still cannot tell the difference.




KWB said:


> I certainly am not an expert on Chile's fisheries, but that doesn't look like any Atlantic Salmon I have ever seen. Looks like a Rainbow to me as well. Regardless, it's a great fish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

PET said:


> March-May: 10lb Steelheads are available.
> June-July: >20 inch trouts are available with hex dry flies.
> August-November: Various salmons are available.
> November-December: Coho and Steelhead are available.
> ...



Without trying to sound too critical, I need to correct these statements.

*There are 10lb Steelhead available in a MI river, somewhere, every single day of the year. 
*There are 20+ inch Trout available in MI rivers every single day, and they can be fished for every single day somewhere. Maybe you won't get too many on dries in winter, but you can fish with nymphs, then.
*Various Salmon are available in at least a few rivers from June - December.
*Ontario, IN, OH, PA, and WI all have good fisheries, and are easily accessible for MI anglers. 

We really are fortunate in the great fisheries we have - and we haven't even mentioned Walleyes, etc. Our fisheries are mostly not what they were just 10 years ago, but they still are pretty darned good. I am thankful.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

The descriptions well received. 
Do you mean MI fisheries are getting worse, compared to those 10 years ago???? Or, just different from those used to be?





Fishndude said:


> Without trying to sound too critical, I need to correct these statements.
> 
> *There are 10lb Steelhead available in a MI river, somewhere, every single day of the year.
> *There are 20+ inch Trout available in MI rivers every single day, and they can be fished for every single day somewhere. Maybe you won't get too many on dries in winter, but you can fish with nymphs, then.
> ...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Salmon and Steelhead fishing has gotten worse, since the Zebra and Quagga Mussels really took hold in the lakes and rivers. Average fish size is smaller, and fewer are returning. Lake Huron is much worse than Lake Michigan. The fishing was amazing when I grew up. Nobody cared whether people kept or released fish, because there were just so many. Limits were 5 fish, and we kept limits a LOT. Most people did, if they could catch that many. Now we just have to work harder for fish, and settle for fewer bites in an average day. But the thrill of catching them is the same. And every once in awhile, you have one of THOSE days, when it seems you can do nothing wrong, and the fish just snap everything you throw at them. It just doesn't happen as much as it used to.


----------

